
Sell your expertise and you have a limited repertoire. - groundCode
http://midcenturymodernist.com/2013/furniture-objects/designers-makers/the-eames-translated-the-process-of-discovery-into-creative-work/
======
redtexture
The full quote:

“Sell your expertise and you have a limited repertoire. Sell your ignorance
and you have an unlimited repertoire.

He was selling his ignorance and his desire to learn about a subject. The
journey of not knowing to knowing was his work.”

— Richard Saul Wurman on Charles Eames

